# Tsuru Headlight Kit



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

I just bought a new Tsuru Headlight Conversion from Greg V at Nissan. I installed everything, but now the right headlight looks dimmer the the left headlight. It is not the bulbs because I got new PIAA bulbs as well. I dont have high beams either. What should I do? The left light is bright and works well the right light is dimmer and doesnt work as well. It has to be the wiring, because a friend and I did it. Should I take it to a shop that specializes in wiring. Im lost on what to do? Why no high beams? The fuses are intact and working but no high beams the blue light in the dash doesnt even come on any more. Im confused. 

Anyone who has the Tsuru kit. Is the corner light still meant to be the blinker. Because my friend and I hooked up the blinker in the center light, the little one on the other side of the headlight and now my blinker blinks really fast. Please help!!!

Steve


----------



## skyliner46 (Jun 14, 2004)

SVKeonard85 said:


> I just bought a new Tsuru Headlight Conversion from Greg V at Nissan. I installed everything, but now the right headlight looks dimmer the the left headlight. It is not the bulbs because I got new PIAA bulbs as well. I dont have high beams either. What should I do? The left light is bright and works well the right light is dimmer and doesnt work as well. It has to be the wiring, because a friend and I did it. Should I take it to a shop that specializes in wiring. Im lost on what to do? Why no high beams? The fuses are intact and working but no high beams the blue light in the dash doesnt even come on any more. Im confused.
> 
> Anyone who has the Tsuru kit. Is the corner light still meant to be the blinker. Because my friend and I hooked up the blinker in the center light, the little one on the other side of the headlight and now my blinker blinks really fast. Please help!!!
> 
> Steve


did you touch the glass of the bulb? If you did the natural oil from your skin makes that part of the bulb retain heat and another effect is that the bulb gets dimmer with no way to fix it


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

No didnt ever touch the bulb, I first had stock bulbs and it was still dim and then a day later I put in PIAA Hyper White bulbs, maybe its the wiring harness? Any suggestions.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

SVKeonard85 said:


> I just bought a new Tsuru Headlight Conversion from Greg V at Nissan. I installed everything, but now the right headlight looks dimmer the the left headlight. It is not the bulbs because I got new PIAA bulbs as well. I dont have high beams either. What should I do? The left light is bright and works well the right light is dimmer and doesnt work as well. It has to be the wiring, because a friend and I did it. Should I take it to a shop that specializes in wiring. Im lost on what to do? Why no high beams? The fuses are intact and working but no high beams the blue light in the dash doesnt even come on any more. Im confused.
> 
> Anyone who has the Tsuru kit. Is the corner light still meant to be the blinker. Because my friend and I hooked up the blinker in the center light, the little one on the other side of the headlight and now my blinker blinks really fast. Please help!!!
> 
> Steve


What does the kit cost????


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

I got my kit for 300 from Greg V at Nissan of Temecula.


----------

